# Broken pipe stem, need replacement



## Atomic_teaspoon (Apr 2, 2012)

I bought a lucienne pipe a while back and it's served me well. Sadly, someone knocked over and stepped on my pipe, snapping the stem where it inserted into the bowl. I know the word some pipe smokers have said was to buy another pipe alltogether, but that doesn't make a lot of sense. Are pipe stems that proprietary? Or is it that they're so expensive, they rival the cost of a new pipe? It's just a slide-in 1/4 bend stem and I just want to buy another one so I can unwind and smoke a bit again. Really missing my pipe.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

You could send it to Dave Wolff and he will custom make a new one for you. I haven't personally used his services, but I have bought stuff from his store before and I believe him to be a stand-up guy.

Walker Briar Works - Repairing Fine Pipes Since 1968


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

It'd cost about $25 to get a new stem. How much did the pipe cost and what sort of sentimental value does it have? Subtract A from C+B. If the number is positive, get a new stem, otherwise bag it.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

gahdzila said:


> You could send it to Dave Wolff and he will custom make a new one for you. I haven't personally used his services, but I have bought stuff from his store before and I believe him to be a stand-up guy.
> 
> Walker Briar Works - Repairing Fine Pipes Since 1968


Just be warned that he is a bit backlogged. I think the wait might be 6-8 weeks, but it's worth it to get a great repair from a top man in the business at a reasonable price. You can't do any better than going with Dr. Dave.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

You won't be able to buy an "off the shelf " replacement stem. You will have to send it off to a person who can turn a tenon to fit and then shape the stem to fit the shank. Unfortunately it is not the same as going out and buying replacement parts for your car.


----------



## Atomic_teaspoon (Apr 2, 2012)

freestoke said:


> It'd cost about $25 to get a new stem.


 The pipe was $30 and sentimentality isn't that high, so it's trash now. Thanks for the input folks. Maybe I'll get a cob pipe for the time being.


----------

